# Snowboarding in Hawaii



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

A friend will have to bring you to the summit. It's a steep incline on loose volcanic gravel so rent a 4WD. It's a great view up there.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Joe77 said:


> A friend will have to bring you to the summit. It's a steep incline on loose volcanic gravel so rent a 4WD. It's a great view up there.


I've been trying to Google information and yeah, I've read how a 4x4 is your lift ticket.

I wonder if there's enough snow right now, to even seriously consider trying to put this together.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Taken 5 days ago. It usually has much more this time of year but like the rest of the western US, Mauna Kea has seen less precipitation this year. Watch your line, those volcanic rocks can be razor sharp and will slice your base easily.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

F that. In Hawaii, I rather be enjoying the scenery and get lei'd.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

World class surfing or shitty snowboarding with lava rock death waiting underneath?

Maybe do it just to say you did, but other than that, go surfing. Plus, don't think that thing doesn't avalanche. It does. And when it does, remember that lava rock death awaiting? Yeah, not good.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> World class surfing or shitty snowboarding with lava rock death waiting underneath?
> 
> Maybe do it just to say you did, but other than that, go surfing. Plus, don't think that thing doesn't avalanche. It does. And when it does, remember that lava rock death awaiting? Yeah, not good.


My primary reason, would be just to say I did it.

However, after doing more research, not sure its worth it.

The cons far outweigh the pros.

I think the only way I'd be doing it, is if I met a local that has actually ridden Mauna Kea, has a 4x4 and extra gear that fits me. aka I'm staying at the beach.


----------

